# starting to think about surrogacy with donor eggs - scared & confused! Help!



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello
I've been a long time member of FF. I've had more rounds of ivf / icsi than I care to remember, the last being with donor eggs. I've had 3 miscarriages, the first 2 were natural pregnancies the 3rd was following our last go at icsi with donor eggs. 
At my last investigation they found my tubes are pretty much useless (i had an infection following the removal of my 2nd baby that was a missed miscarriage)
after so much heartache we want one final go but with our history we want to give it our best shot. I long since resigned myself to the fact I needed donor eggs and have now realised that having a baby and being a Mummy is more important to me than carrying and giving birth myself.
So here we are at the doorway of surrogacy with donor eggs but we don't know where to turn or what to do.
one thing I do know is that our pockets are not deep so I am worried as to how much it might all cost so any thoughts, advice or info from those in the know would be gratefully received.
I'm scared, excited, confused and desperate, feelings I'm sure you all know and understand all too well.
Please help. Xxx


----------

